# Guadalajara? DF? or Other ??



## upfront (Apr 20, 2012)

I am considering a move to Mexico. I currently live in Central America and there are things I love here, the friendly people and the low cost of living being 2 of them and I hope to find the same in Mexico. 

The things I want to get away from are the dag-gone mosquitoes (had Dengue last year, don't recommend it!) the heat and the non-stop rain 4 or 5 months out of a year ! It has already started raining, the last 3 days pretty steady and I realized that I can't do another year here.

I have lived in smaller towns and lived in cities and even with the downsides I am more of a city person. I visited Mexico City last year and liked what I saw but hear good things about Guadalajara also and perhaps it is a bit less expensive? I would like to spend no more than 5000 pesos for housing. I just need clean and safe and would prefer a decent neighborhood with good walking and parks nearby. 

I would plan on renting a room first in the city to see how I liked it before committing to a lease. What would I expect to pay for this per month and is this easy to find?

I am not fluent in Spanish but can get my point across pretty well.... so I don't mind a place with limited English speakers, and in fact that would probably be good for me, make me practice my Spanish a bit more.

What cites fit the bill so far? Feel free to throw out other cities that I can do research on also if you have a recommendation. 

Thanks!


----------



## upfront (Apr 20, 2012)

Wanted to add: I do not need a HUGE city but I do go back to the USA every 2 or 3 months so reasonably easy access to an international airport is important.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I think there are several interior cities to chose from . For example , I like the climate of the city of Guanajuato . The rainy season is usually a July -October , but it's a cool rain with not a large mosco problem . The airport is near the town of Silao , about a 30 minute drive .


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Guanajuato is a great place but not what I would put in same category as GDL. One really good option might be Queretaro as smaller than GDL but a lot bigger than Guanajuato.
Also has it's own airport and is reasonably cosmopolitan with the growth of multinationals and the large group of people from Mexico City that have a house there as only 2-2.5hrs to Mexico City.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Guanajuato and it has an international airport that is only 18 minutes from our front door. However, it does have a little bit of a rural feel to it. We affectionately refer to it as "El Rancho". The population is only 150,000 but it is a university town and also the state capitol so it has a vibrant feel and a lot of culture. And LOADS of charm.

If you want a more urban vibe, I'd go with conklinwh's suggestion of Queretaro. It's truly a city but still has some of Guanajuato's colonial charm. If we ever decided we wanted more of a "big city" lifestyle it would be at or near the top our list.


----------

